# manifold (en matemáticas)



## Sinhote

Field and topic:
Pues el título lo dice todo. Estoy traduciendo un texto matemático sobre procesado de imágenes y proporciona información sobre el contexto de procesado de imagen antes de exponer el tema principal. El caso es que habla de "manifold", pero no he encontrado una respuesta satisfactoria en el diccionario. No quisiera un desarrollo técnico del término (he buscado en wikipedia y figura el término), sino más bien como se traduciría al español. Con eso ya me basta.
Saludos y muchas gracias
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Before we develop our model of nonlinear geometric surface processing, let us first briefly review the basic notation of *manifolds*, differential calculus and geometric diffusion.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hola Sinhote,

Esta página web española de Wikipedia dice "variedad de Calabi-Yau" para lo que en la versión inglesa es "Calabi-Yau manifold".

No soy matemático, pero me parece que puedes usar "variedades".

Ojalá que esto te sirva.


----------



## Sinhote

Muchas gracias. Buzeando un poco por los diferentes enlaces he llegado a una definición "global" de variedad, "sin apellido", y parece ser que, efectivamente, es el término adecuado para "manifold". 

A riesgo de repetirme, muchas gracias por la respuesta, me ha servido de gran ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## kinai

What is the translation to spanish of the 'manifold' word in this phrase: "In topology a *manifold* is a mathematical object that looks locally like an Euclidean space."??

Thanks.

Kinai.


----------



## lpfr

Según wikipedia se traduce como "variedad".


----------



## kinai

Yes, I already checked the wikipedia. But I am not sure that the translation is right, so I would like if anyone can confirm it.

Thanks.

Kinai.


----------



## lpfr

In French it is translated as "Variété". And no one has contested the word in Spanish wikipedia.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Entiendo que es correcto lo que apunta *lpfr*. En una página de una universidad encuentro "differentiable manifolds" como "variedades diferenciables".
Saludos


----------



## Salegrosso

lpfr said:


> In French it is translated as "Variété".


 
...and in Italian they are called *varietà*.


----------



## kinai

Then it is "variedad". 

Thanks to everybody.

Kinai.


----------



## Salegrosso

kinai said:


> Then it is "variedad".
> Thanks to everybody.


 
Yes, no doubt.  
You're welcome.


----------

